# Gas on Livingston?



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Where is a good place to go on Lake Livingston for gas? I'm looking for somewhere at the north end close to Onalaska and Kickapoo. Went up Sandy Creek to the Exxon, which was fine, but man is it shallow and stumpy getting back there.

Is there somewhere else in that neighborhood that's a little easier to navigate?


----------



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

I buy my gas at the Indian Hill Marina. It is in the Indian Hill Cove next to the Blanchard (Old 190) boat launch. Awesome burgers too.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

scooter you may check broken arrow marina, kickapoo marina, and there's a marina that use to be the hilton on the lake maybe sundown rv park (I don't know the name of it). these might have fuel.
I think you ll find most of us don't buy fuel on the water because it cost to much. On average you ll pay 75 cent more per gallon. Or I should say in my case........the case is I AM POOR.
Heres my suggestion: go get two six gallon tanks and use the siphon method.
Penwaugh and indian hills both have fuel on the water but both are a distance from kickapoo.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

If I recall correctly, Penwaugh Marina still sales gas. It just depends on where you are going to on the lake. There are those that Cowboy mentioned as well as other marinas on the lake.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

hey LE this is my joke.....the only time I see Harry run is when somebody pulls up to the gas pump. I better not pick on harry, he might read the board. Come fourth of july, harry lives down at that pump with a big smile on his face.
which I thought they charged extra for the fuel to make a bigger profit, but someone told me they have to charge extra because OSHA makes them add equipment for the fuel. Maybe a water separator...but the extra cost adds to the gas price.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, guys.

I found out last weekend that Kickapoo marina doesn't have gas anymore, even though a lot of maps show it does. The used to have gas, but took out their pump a few years ago.

I just paid $2.69/gal at the Sandy Creek Exxon, which I thought was reasonable for gas on the water. I'll try out some of the other suggestions, too. I think I'd rather find a someplace on the water than haul 20 gal in cans every time I need to fuel up!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

ScooterC,
I have a 25 gallon tank on wheels. I roll it out of my utility trailer down to my boat house and I am good to go. You can find them at most of the boating online stores.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Beacon Bay and the State Park have gas on the water. BB has a 24 hour credit card pump. 
The cost of the gas is determined by the wholesaler in most cases. At BB we only have a 1500 gal tank as approved by TRA.
The nearest generic wholesaler is over 70 miles one way. For him to deliver no more than 1500 gal. (less if there is still some in the tank) he charges just a few cents under the going retail price. The marinas can't sell gas at street prices if that is what they pay for it.
Also TRA charges a fee for the gas docks and pumps on the water. The dock at BB is about $280 a year.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I noticed that Wolf Creek Park has a pump. It was around 3.25 a gallon for mid-grade with no ethanol.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Beacon Bay and the State Park have gas on the water. BB has a 24 hour credit card pump.
> The cost of the gas is determined by the wholesaler in most cases. At BB we only have a 1500 gal tank as approved by TRA.
> The nearest generic wholesaler is over 70 miles one way. For him to deliver no more than 1500 gal. (less if there is still some in the tank) he charges just a few cents under the going retail price. The marinas can't sell gas at street prices if that is what they pay for it.
> Also TRA charges a fee for the gas docks and pumps on the water. The dock at BB is about $280 a year.


Yes, but the price for pumps on the water doesn't include any of the road tax built in to the price. So, that's 38.5 cents per gallon in addition to the wholesale price that marina's pocket too.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont believe broken arrow has it any more, they still have a pump on the dock, but looks like its been generations of spider webs since its been used.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Yes, but the price for pumps on the water doesn't include any of the road tax built in to the price. So, that's 38.5 cents per gallon in addition to the wholesale price that marina's pocket too.


Not so. As a non comercial marine operator it is up to you to claim the non road tax refund. The small time marina operator does not get a tax discount when they buy the gas.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I file for my Gasoline Tax Refund using form 06-106. You need to contact Texas Comptroller of Public Accounts; Austin, Texas 78774-0100


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Not so. As a non comercial marine operator it is up to you to claim the non road tax refund. The small time marina operator does not get a tax discount when they buy the gas.


When you file for the refund and there is a marina on the list, the state makes you prove that the marina pays the tax to begin with. In all instances that I have dealt with, the marina admits that they don't pay the distributor the road tax and that they can't certify that the tax was paid to begin with.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

Buy cans Its cheaper


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

bueyescowboy said:


> hey LE this is my joke.....the only time I see Harry run is when somebody pulls up to the gas pump. I better not pick on harry, he might read the board. Come fourth of july, harry lives down at that pump with a big smile on his face.
> which I thought they charged extra for the fuel to make a bigger profit, but someone told me they have to charge extra because OSHA makes them add equipment for the fuel. Maybe a water separator...but the extra cost adds to the gas price.


Cowboy, I gotta agree with you. I make it a practice to Not buy gas for my boat on the water unless it is an "Emergency". I really do not know what their requirements nor prices are because it just is not practible to pay that much for gas. Much cheaper to buy it from a "reputable" gas station.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> ... "reputable" gas station.


YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Davoh said:


> YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP!!!!!!:rotfl:


First time you get a gallon or two of water in a built in gas tank that are installed on many boats, you just "Might" understand what we are talking about....It is not a funny situation......and then you will know why I put that term "Ruputable Gas Station" in there!!!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

totally agree LE - i dont understand what is so funny about it myself...


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well he probably doesn't remember the day when some gas stations had bad gas. Most stations today have better in ground tanks, so no water in the gas. I know one thing....if you buy fuel like I do....50 -100 gallons at a time and its going into a 20,000 dollar diesel motor....you'll make sure your getting good diesel. Got bad fuel one time at sunmart there in goodrich. Won't do that again.....in fact, just as LE said now if don't know the station....i pass on fuel. Another point to remember maybe not so much with gas but with diesel....if you see the tanker there re fueling the tank....don't get diesel.....it stirs up the tank when they add the fuel.....always best to wait for awhile after the tanker re fuels.
just ONE bad tank of gas and you ll know the word reputable.


----------

